# Long Creek Apiaries (TN)



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

I got 2 packages from him last year, 3#s that were probably 4# packages because due to weather I received them 2 weeks late. I was satisfied and will get more from him as needed.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I got 2 packages last year and was pleased with them upon arrival. Good heavy packages with not too many drones. Both hives swarmed in August, however. Never had a swarm that late in my area before but this was in no way the fault of the supplier. These Russians seem to always have queen cells in the hive!


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I ordered 2 packages from them last summer and they had a pesticide kill and wern't able to ship, so they put me on top of the list for this spring and charged me the 2008 price. I've talked on the phone and they seem like real nice folks.

Camp


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

Got some queens this year, but not without me having to make a bunch of weekly phone calls, which were always quite pleasant, a little more than 2 months late. But I DID get them.

Also, I was a little annoyed by the fact that they were marked in yellow (07) instead of red...
They were the first queens I have ever gotten with a health certificate. I liked that.
They were nice and big, and seemed to lay pretty good.
They still gotta get thru this winter and make a crop before I can tell you much more...

Mark


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Ordered a half dozen queens in August 08, was told "They will ship next week if it doesn't rain". Gave them my credit card info.

Gave the post office a heads up so I could pick them up as soon as they came in.

A week later the mail lady started giving me daily updates, "No bees yet!". No charge on the CC yet either.

A couple of weeks later me and the mail lady stopped watching for them.

Early October I checked my CC (rarely used, went paperless and don't bother checking it every month) to find they billed me a month after I ordered and I got a late fee from the card to boot.

Called and told them I wanted a refund. Was told they would do that and I didn't get them due to dry weather. Have stopped waiting for the refund, and wondering how dry weather can cause a queen shortage in a week? And why charge me a month later?

Planning to start calling soon to schedule my queens for 09, hoping not to wait till 2010.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I was told the end of July they had a pesticide kill and wern't able to ship anymore for the rest of the year. I supose they could get a few queens on some hives. Sounds like a better make some phone calls come spring and make sure I'm still on the list for shipping. 

Camp


----------

